# Plant ID



## Galapoheros (Aug 4, 2018)

Any ideas?  I throw seeds around, probably put some seeds in this barrel several months ago but I do so much of that that I have no idea what this is.  I don't think it's just a weed that popped up there.


----------



## Myrmeleon (Aug 23, 2018)

Passion flower?


----------



## AnObeseHippo (Aug 23, 2018)

Galapoheros said:


> Any ideas?  I throw seeds around, probably put some seeds in this barrel several months ago but I do so much of that that I have no idea what this is.  I don't think it's just a weed that popped up there.


Maybe someone can get close but I doubt you’ll get an ID at this point unless you can list some seeds that may have gone in. Without that I think the best you may get is a genus or family until it flowers



Myrmeleon said:


> Passion flower?


Probably not. A quick google image search shows me that their leaves do not look like this.


@Galapoheros I’d try the subreddit r/whatisthisplant 
They seem pretty good at figuring that stuff out and there’s a lot more of them there that can help


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 23, 2018)

Your chances of ID without reproductive structures are slim to zero. I would wait until you see flowers.


----------



## The Snark (Aug 24, 2018)

AnObeseHippo said:


> Probably not. A quick google image search shows me that their leaves do not look like this.


Actually, they do. Just wait and see if it grows tendrils. (I just came back from my favorite restaurant, Passion Flower Garden, owned and operated by a couple of homespun fanatic gardeners.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 24, 2018)

The Snark said:


> Actually, they do. Just wait and see if it grows tendrils. (I just came back from my favorite restaurant, Passion Flower Garden, owned and operated by a couple of homespun fanatic gardeners.)


The diversity of leaf shapes within this genus is staggering.


----------



## The Snark (Aug 24, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> The diversity of leaf shapes within this genus is staggering.


Nod nod. Growing in swampy ground the leaves can be falcate. At that restaurant they are ovate among the mulberry and aristate out in the reclaimed rice field. Their specimens basically resemble bushes, but across the river from us they are extensive vines running along a fence and into the trees. Perhaps weirdest of all is they are sun lovers, shade lovers, and will grow virtually leafless vines 20 feet long in complete darkness (as in my biddy's attic).
Across the river the wife pointed out a plant, telling me it was Passion Flower. I called BS; it was obviously convolvulus. She picked a fruit and handed it to me. "Oh really?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnObeseHippo (Aug 24, 2018)

The Snark said:


> Actually, they do. Just wait and see if it grows tendrils. (I just came back from my favorite restaurant, Passion Flower Garden, owned and operated by a couple of homespun fanatic gardeners.)


Touche. Just found one that looks similar to OP’s so I’ll give you that. Nowhere near convinced until it flowers though


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 25, 2018)

Passion flower, wow that's pretty good because I bought Passion fruit a while back, took the seeds out and I think I threw some in there.  Passion fruit, MAN!, that's some good stuff but there is so little to get out of one fruit.  I managed to get a shot glass full of juice out of a few, was worth it.  btw I'm very familiar with passion vine, been growing a few diff species for years but I've never seen a seedling with leaves like this before, leaves should change as it matures, my prediction anyway.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 25, 2018)

Galapoheros said:


> Passion flower, wow that's pretty good because I bought Passion fruit a while back, took the seeds out and I think I threw some in there.  Passion fruit, MAN!, that's some good stuff but there is so little to get out of one fruit.  I managed to get a shot glass full of juice out of a few, was worth it.  btw I'm very familiar with passion vine, been growing a few diff species for years but I've never seen a seedling with leaves like this before, leaves should change as it matures, my prediction anyway.


I would definitely wait for more characteristics before getting too excited about passionfruit. That plant could be dozens of things right now.


----------



## AnObeseHippo (Aug 25, 2018)

Galapoheros said:


> Passion flower, wow that's pretty good because I bought Passion fruit a while back, took the seeds out and I think I threw some in there.  Passion fruit, MAN!, that's some good stuff but there is so little to get out of one fruit.  I managed to get a shot glass full of juice out of a few, was worth it.  btw I'm very familiar with passion vine, been growing a few diff species for years but I've never seen a seedling with leaves like this before, leaves should change as it matures, my prediction anyway.


If you’re saying you put those seeds in there, then it is probably one of them. Enjoy


----------



## The Snark (Aug 25, 2018)

From observation, if you keep passionflower vines in filtered weak sunlight they appear to grow the tendrils very early to climb towards the light. In full light it takes longer and they may never grow tendrils at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 27, 2018)

The Snark said:


> From observation, if you keep passionflower vines in filtered weak sunlight they appear to grow the tendrils very early to climb towards the light. In full light it takes longer and they may never grow tendrils at all.


Do you know what species you have there?


AnObeseHippo said:


> If you’re saying you put those seeds in there, then it is probably one of them. Enjoy


It is most likely to be I agree.  Passiflora incarnata grows wild on a ranch I have access to, it's one I've grow but I've never germinated seed from a store-bought passion fruit before, not sure what the species is.  So far it looks much different than P. incarnata.  Many I've talked to here don't realize where passion fruit comes from.  People are somewhat familiar with Passion vine but they assume passion fruit comes from some other plant.


----------



## The Snark (Aug 27, 2018)

Galapoheros said:


> Do you know what species you have there?


I seriously doubt they could be identified. They crossbreed and people have randomly planted them for the rapid growth, the fruit and or the flowers and have mixed and matched for decades. Maybe some antique with coke bottle glasses in a greenhouse at CMU could roughly ID specimens brought in with a little luck.


----------



## The Snark (Aug 29, 2018)

Here's one that drives people crazy. Sorry for the crappy pictures.

How about a pomegranate tree with a passion flower vine growing in it?






Passion flower fruit, bright glossy green, pomegranate, yellowish, dangling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 31, 2018)

Well it has the typical lobed shaped leaves.  There is a fruit hanging there the looks like a pomegranate, what is that?


----------



## The Snark (Aug 31, 2018)

Galapoheros said:


> Well it has the typical lobed shaped leaves. There is a fruit hanging there the looks like a pomegranate, what is that?


A pomegranate. The pomegranate tree is growing in a big pot and a volunteer passion fruit got started there as well to wind up it. I was told by the owner of the restaurant where this is growing there was also a tomato plant growing in the pot for a couple of months. People keep stealing the fruit unfortunately.


----------

